# Wyndham Rewards



## Partyman (May 2, 2011)

Can someone help my figure out how to transfer points from my wyndham rewards to my AGR account? I looked on the wyndham site but I can't seem to find anything. Thanks


----------



## AlanB (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's not easy to find it on their site. Click on "rewards" near the top on the blue bar. Then click the blue "continue" button near the bottom of that page and a pop up will appear, click continue on that. When the new page appears click on "Other Travel" on the grey bar with blue lettering. On the next page, click on the left on "airline miles". On the 4th page near the bottom you'll find the AGR choices.


----------



## Partyman (May 2, 2011)

As usual Alan, Thank you.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 6, 2011)

When I signed up for Wyndham Rewards, I chose to recieve AGR Pts. instead of Wyndham Pts.


----------



## Partyman (May 6, 2011)

I need to go in and change that in my options. I travel about 3 to 5 days a month for work and They me stay where I want as long as I stay within a certain price range. So I rack up some pretty descent points. But I don't travel for fun much, so the points just sit there.


----------



## AlanB (May 6, 2011)

Partyman,

I haven't checked things lately, since I haven't been visiting a certain city in Canada as much as I used to, but a while back at least one was better off doing things the way you're currently doing it. I can't recall the numbers right now, but at least as of a few years ago, you'd get more AGR points by taking hotel points first and then transferring things over to AGR later as compared to taking the AGR points up front on each stay.

Bottom line, for an infrequent traveler to the Wyndham hotel line, it was best to take the AGR points right away. For a frequent traveler, read staying at a Wyndham line property at least 2 or 3 times a year, it was better to take the hotel points and then transfer in blocks when you reached the minimum.

So be sure to check what ratio of points to dollars spent you're getting with each method, before you switch things.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 6, 2011)

I believe I get 2 pts. per $ spent!


----------



## saxman (May 7, 2011)

If you choose Wyndham Rewards you'll get 10 points for each dollar, I believe. And IIRC, the transfer is about 3.2 WR points to 1 AGR point. So 3200 Wyndham points will transfer to make 1000 AGR points.


----------

